# How do I switch over to new iPhone?



## Cole Slaw (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi Guys;
I wondered if someone could help me with a question I have.
Last year I bought from the online Apple Store Canada an unlocked 32 gig iPhone 4.
I have it set up on Telus on a month to month arrangement (obviously no contract).
Anyway, I had promised my iPhone 4 to my daughter, thinking I'd then buy myself a new iPhone 5. Well, no iPhone 5, but last night I did order myself a 64 gig iPhone 4S.
My question is, when I receive my new 4S, will I simply have to take the SIM card out of the iPhone 4 and put it in the 4S, then synch the new iPhone?
Or will I have to contact Telus to activate the new phone?
Never done this before, any help is appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

> My question is, when I receive my new 4S, will I simply have to take the SIM card out of the iPhone 4 and put it in the 4S, then synch the new iPhone?


Yes


----------



## Cole Slaw (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow, that's going to be easy!
Thanks for the quick reply, Adrian.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

In fact if you currently use iTunes to backup your iPhone 4 then all you'll have to do is connect your new iPhone to iTunes and install everything that was on the old one in a few min. Of course you can do this manually but if you want your new iPhone to have the exact content and settings as the old one it's a simple click of the mouse.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Might be even easier if you've switched to iOS5 first.


----------



## katbel (Apr 20, 2008)

*what to do from 3gs to 4s?*



Adrian. said:


> Yes


I have a similar problem but my iPhone is a 3GS with Rogers (contract expires june 2012)
I ordered an unlocked iPhone 4s from Apple
What shall I do with the SIM card?
I know the new ones use a Micro SIM
I'm afraid to call Rogers and ask... do not want them to extend for 3 more years just for having a Micro SIM :lmao:

P.s. I would not like to cut it in case I have to use it with the original iPhone when travelling
(I can see who is calling me)


----------

